# awww :D



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

I went to bed a few nights ago, and left my ratties cage open (or they learned how to open it, god forbid) and when i woke up, i had grim sleeping soundly on my chest... it was so cute... and im a guy


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I love when they do that!


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

what, excape, or cuddle up to you? 


(reaper excaping could mean the end of the world as we know it... he a little bad @$$ >.>)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

The cuddling part >.<


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lol.... i thought so 


okay, add [email protected] to ur msn


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

XD AWWWWWH! Whenever my roommate is sleeping, the rats love to crawl all over her face.

...She doesnt take many naps anymore.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lmao! can u blame her?


-rat drops a raisen in roomates mouth, snickers and dashes off-


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

XD OH GOD. Thats just....blaaaaaaarg. And just as I'm about to get some dinner, too.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

your welcome


----------



## iwuvmyrat (Jul 18, 2007)

They are so fu$%ing cute.  Especially when they are asleep on you.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

Psykotik said:


> I went to bed a few nights ago, and left my ratties cage open (or they learned how to open it, god forbid) and when i woke up, i had grim sleeping soundly on my chest... it was so cute... and im a guy


If my ratties ever did that, I would probably roll over and smoosh them all. :[[


----------

